# Mikrogeophagus altispinosus Group



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

It looks like I have 3 females and one male in my group. As mentioned, a couple has paired up and are raising fry.

I was wondering if I should get 1 more male? Or is this just asking for trouble?

Thanks,

Tabatha


----------

